# Garantie en France iPad américain



## macjohn1 (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais juste savoir si c'était normal...
J'étais à l'Apple Store de Parly2 pour faire changer ou réparer un iPad qui présente des problèmes de pixels morts(noirs) acheté au Moyen-Orient (Dubai), et qui s'avérait être américain..

Le vendeur premièrement me propose de l'échanger, j'accepte mais au bout de 3 mn il se rend compte qu'il ne peut pas le changer car l'iPad est américain 
Il s'agit d'un iPad Mini 3G+Wifi...

Est-ce normal?? La garantie Apple n'est pas internationale?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Jean


----------



## Majestixs (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,Je suis dans un cas similaire au tien (sauf que je n'ai pas de soucis) :
J'ai ramené un iPad Mini WiFi de Dubaï (EAU) et en effet j'ai contacté le service client Apple, ils peuvent te le réparer mais pas l'échanger contre un neuf.
Pourquoi?
Pas d'explications plausibles mais je pense avoir ma petite idée :
Il n'y a pas FaceTime sur les iPad de Dubaï (loi sur la VOIP en vigueur), de ce fait ils ne vont pas t'en redonner un avec FaceTime. Tu as comme moi gagné un peu plus de 60&#8364; a l'achat, dans le doute où tu voudrais le revendre plus cher ou au même prix avec FaceTime en plus! Ceci dit, il est bien indiqué sur la facture que FaceTime n'est pas présent sur l'iPad.
J'espère t'avoir aidé,
Cdlt.
Bertrand

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- 

Pour l'info de FaceTime :http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-achete-a-dubai-1220813.html


Cdlt, 
Bertrand.


----------



## doupold (20 Septembre 2013)

Hé ben, c'est bon à savoir!

Moi qui sont friand des produits Apple d'origine exotique...


----------



## blx (28 Septembre 2013)

J'ai acheté mes iPod aux USA ou au Japon et le jour où j'ai eu un problème avec l'un d'entre eux, aucun souci pour faire fonctionner la garantie en France.
Pour moi, la garantie est internationale. J'espère que ça n'a pas changé.
Le Code de la Consommation ne dit-il rien là-dessus (comme par exemple la garantie obligatoire de 2 ans alors qu'Apple persiste avec sa seule année).


----------



## Majestixs (29 Septembre 2013)

blx a dit:


> J'ai acheté mes iPod aux USA ou au Japon et le jour où j'ai eu un problème avec l'un d'entre eux, aucun souci pour faire fonctionner la garantie en France.
> Pour moi, la garantie est internationale. J'espère que ça n'a pas changé.
> Le Code de la Consommation ne dit-il rien là-dessus (comme par exemple la garantie obligatoire de 2 ans alors qu'Apple persiste avec sa seule année).



En effet, la garantie est internationale mais là le sujet porte sur FaceTime et un iDevice acheté aux EAU. Ce qui change tout.


----------

